# Food for new charges



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

FOOD FOR NEW CHARGES

I know this is going to sound idiotic but I am really having a hard time here. I need the help of more experienced fish keepers.

I just purchased 10 Ghost Shrimp (size: approx. 1 1/4" plus I had another 1 in the tank already) and 4 - 2" Mystery Snails. The only fish in this 10 gallon tank is a medium sized Crowntail Betta, who eats pellets. I am mystified now how to feed all these new guys. Because the Betta doesn't get flake, there are no leftover bits for them to eat. When I only had a few Ghost Shrimp and 1 Snail, I'd alternate between:

Crab Cuisine - Really small pellets

Bottom Feeder Sinking Pellets: Very small disks

Shrimp Pellets: Small, compressed bits

Flake food: I'd crush a few flakes for them

Algae Wafers: Neither the shrimp or snails seemed to care for these so I discontinued them

I used to just guestimate what I should give them but now with so many I don't know what is appropriate. I am watching my water readings because of the Snail addition and I don't want to overfeed and start causing problems with my ammonia. Is it possible to overfeed (short of dumping loads of food in) because I have so many inverts that will feed on what is on the tank floor?

I know, silly question...but these inverts don't come with an owner's manual lol!

Thank you very much for any and all help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The snails want algae wagers/pellets and regular food pellets.
The shrimp want pellets. Not the betta pellets, but the bigger bottom feeder style pellets.
Just put a few in and see how long it takes them to be eaten. They should be all gone in a day. If they're gone in only a few hours, add a few more. That should strike the balance of feeding enough but not too much.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello TheOldSalt - I could swear I answered back a day or so ago...Either I am losing my mind or there was a glitch in the forums! I appreciate your help - It makes so much sense! I have been feeding and monitoring and have not had anything leftover! Last night when I shut the tank down I added some pellets for the snails and this AM 2 of them were heaping in a pile right where I put the food, so at least I know they are getting food.

Sadly, overnight, many of my Ghost Shrimp seem to have disappeared. I found one floating and I did not see as many this AM when I put the food in. The Betta has never acted aggressively towards them (even when one Shrimp was acting up towards the Betta!) so maybe the trip did some more in. I tried - Next time I am at Petsmart I guess I will get some more. Poor little guys.

Thank you again for your help - it is very much appreciated!


----------

